

PS4 first impressions  - msh
http://mobile.theverge.com/2013/11/13/5099086/playstation-4-first-impressions-psn-remote-pay-unbox

======
codenapper
Non-mobile link:
[http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/13/5099086/playstation-4-fir...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/13/5099086/playstation-4-first-
impressions-psn-remote-pay-unbox)

